# ZSK machine question



## jean60 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello,

We are new ZSK Sprint 5 embroidery machine owners, and have a question that is probably pretty easy.

We removed the stitch plate to check for thread, etc because it keeps stopping, and wonder how to center the needle so it doesn't strike the plate when we put it back on. Is there a way to do that by hand? Our customer service dept is closed over the weekend....

Thanks!


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that can be done from the test attachment screen, I don't remember exactly what they call it. It will let you set the angle/position of the main shaft. From in there there is a way to unlock the main shaft to advance it by hand. Once you select finish testing it should go back to the normal head up position.... I'm sorry I don't recall the exact locations and names, I'm not at the shop so I can't check my control panel. I think they show you a way to get there in a YouTube video about replacing the rotary hook or adjusting the timing.


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

If I understand correctly all you are looking to do is to center the needle into the stitch plate.
quickest way is the bottom right icon (needle down) put the plate into position just loosely. keep pressing the needle down button to center the needle in the plate. you will have to push the presser foot up with your thumb to see the needle is centered. move the plate to center then tighten the screws. run you needle back up and you should be centered.

you also said the machine keeps stopping, is it breaking thread or just stopping. If it is just stopping check to be sure the thread is making a full loop around the thread break sensors. If not turning the wheel properly it will read as a thread break.


----------



## jean60 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you both -- we got the plate back on with this help.

We still have thread breaking constantly. It looks like the thread isn't being pulled down properly because it looked sloppy when we took a slow motion video. This happened on the 4 needles we tried so far, so something must be wrong underneath.


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you set this machine up yourself or did an installer come in and set it up.
Don't know what you have going on but I'll bet it is something simple that has been overlooked. Don't know how much experience you have but small things can make a big difference.
what part of the world are you located in. Maybe someone in your area can help you out.


----------



## jean60 (Apr 17, 2015)

An installer did, and hopefully we'll get to the root of it tomorrow. Like you said, we think it's some little issue that is keeping the machine from performing normally. 
Thank you for your helpfulness.


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

We have been running ZSK for 10 years and have had great luck with them. I'm sure it is something simple. When you do resolve the problem please post what the issue was. That's how we all learn. Good luck.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sounds like a tension issue, You can check you tensions by embroidering a capital I about 5mm wide, You should have 1/3 bobbin with a 1/3 thread either side.

You need to set the bobbin tension up correctly first, ZSK's prefer a lighter tension, Hold the bobbin case in your hand (obliviously out of the machine) and pull on the bobbin, It should be set so there is a slight amount of resistance. You adjust the tension by tightening/loosening the tension screw.

Here is a link [media]http://www.superiorthreads.com/media/uploads/2012/10/18/images/bobbin-tension.jpg[/media]
If there isn't any bobbin showing them the thread tension is too slack and if too much bobbin showing the thread tension is too tight.

I would also recommend using a poly thread rather than rayon.


----------



## jean60 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you again. The stitching doesn't look good (before it breaks which usually happens fast, on several needles). But our bobbin is set so it drops a slow one inch (as they said) when held up, so we're not sure how that should change. Maybe looser yet?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

HI Jean, I would turn your attention to the thread tension if the bobbin is set correctly, If the stitching looks poor I would guess the thread tension is too slack.

Here is a link to a 11 needle tension test I have created, Run it using the colours in order i.e 1,2,3,4, etc and check on the back for the amount of bobbin showing.

tension

Post a photo if possible.


----------



## Redneck Heaven (Aug 14, 2013)

jean60 said:


> Thank you again. The stitching doesn't look good (before it breaks which usually happens fast, on several needles). But our bobbin is set so it drops a slow one inch (as they said) when held up, so we're not sure how that should change. Maybe looser yet?


What was the issue here? I also have a Sprint 5 and would like to know what happened!


----------



## Doitembroidery (Feb 12, 2018)

Need help with ZSK Sprint 6 and long thread tails. I have tried changing many options in the connector object property (Wilcox). Is there something in the machine settings I should be doing? There’s choices in the connector section I have no idea what they mean. At the bottom it just says length and number - don’t know what that means. Right now I have the inside object Jump: 7.0 mm
Trim: if next connector >2.00 mm Tie in: after trim/ cc(?) 2.00 mm length: 0.10 mm Number:2
I got tails galore! If anyone can help I would appreciate it. I am new to forum and signed up to hopefully resolve this issue.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Changing the connector length in the software will not make a difference to the thread tail left by the machine. You will have to find a setting on the machine to shorten the tails.
Hopefully someone with a ZSK will know how to direct you to the correct place.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

Doitembroidery said:


> Need help with ZSK Sprint 6 and long thread tails. I have tried changing many options in the connector object property (Wilcox). Is there something in the machine settings I should be doing? There’s choices in the connector section I have no idea what they mean. At the bottom it just says length and number - don’t know what that means. Right now I have the inside object Jump: 7.0 mm
> Trim: if next connector >2.00 mm Tie in: after trim/ cc(?) 2.00 mm length: 0.10 mm Number:2
> I got tails galore! If anyone can help I would appreciate it. I am new to forum and signed up to hopefully resolve this issue.


Are you talking long ends after the trims on the back side? How long are they? We typically see around 1/4" on most trims. I just hit it a quick pass with a hand heat gun and shrink them right up and rub it real quick so it sort of softens up any of the balled up (shrunk) ends and not too scratchy. If they are longer than they should be then the trim sequence must have a problem. It does some funky stuff to pull the thread tight right before trimming. I have not ever messed with that so no help.


----------

